

Ask HN - How to make an android phone prototype? - matt2000

It sounds like it'd be fun to get a phone made to my specifications. I'm talking about mainly physical design, I would be fine with taking a chip/board/camera combination as is and just getting the body customized around it. Is there any kind of guide for how to go about getting something like this made? Or are there companies out there that perform this kind of service?
======
iamdave
Do you have a 3D printer? Just spitballing here, but what about printing a
case around a phone chip closest to the specs you're looking for?

